# AWD Not Engaging



## ronnielsu

I have an 2011 850XP. My AWD will not engage. I measured the voltage at the AWD coil and I only have 3.25 VDC instead of 12 VDC. My lights quit working also, could these problems be related?? I have no voltage at the lights. I have checked the fuses and they are good. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Eastexasmudder

You might wanna start with cleaning all your electrical connections and then dielectric grease everything, then from there start looking for any broken or frayed wiring


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## redneckrancher420

Weak battery possibly? Deffinatly check your connections like ETM said, could have some corrosion built up not allowing the propee voltage through


----------



## ronnielsu

I put the battery on charge, hopefully that works. All the connections look good. I just bought this bike brand new in March, I cant believe I am already having problems.


----------



## KMKjr

My neighbor has one of these and had the same problems.

There is a wire to the top headlight that breaks all the time.

And I think they had to replace his front diff? I know they changed some fluid once for the AWD system but only lasted a few trips and it stopped working again. Both times it was under warranty so not real sure what went on.


----------



## bstomper

You should be able to do a diagnostics check with the gauge pod. If you turn the key on and off 3 times within 5 seconds and leave it on the third time, it should go into the diagnostics mode and give you any error codes that you have had receintly. You may have to put the trans in neutral first. I have to do that with ny rzr anyway but I don't think my buddy had to do it with his quad. It should bring up an error code, then ask your local dealer what the code means. My buddy was having some electrical issues and thats how he found it. Might be worth a try. i will ask him how he did this.


----------



## ronnielsu

It was a bad chassis relay. Thanks for all the advice.


----------

